# CO2 bottle



## Geo11 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a calcium reactor and was wondering if anyone knew where to get CO2 bottles and how much they cost. Also how much does a refill cost. I'm looking at probably a 5 or 10 pound bottle.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

A few places around Toronto, but I usually go to Camcarb. Refills are usually $15-20 for a 15lbs cylinder if I recall.


----------

